# 𝗔𝗿𝗲 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗖𝗹𝗼𝘀𝗲 𝗪𝗶𝘁𝗵 𝗬𝗼𝘂𝗿 𝗙𝗮𝗺𝗶𝗹𝘆�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

(�_�)

























10 Terrifying True Scary Stories (Volume 8)


----------



## sibersonique (Jun 18, 2020)

Nope, not close at all.


----------



## Eilidh (Dec 18, 2021)

I am not close at all. I actually have zero contact with either side for very different reasons. It's sad, and completely out of my control. I wish I had nice relatives.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I’m extremely close with my family- the one I grew up with and the one I started for myself . Guess I’m fortunate


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I had a lot of stuff to work through with both my parents, but I am very close with both of them now that we are all adults and we have found closure for what happened. My grandparents were more like parents to me for a while so they are also very dear to me.

I also have one aunt and two cousins that are like brothers to me and I make a point to spend as much time as possible with them. (My aunt adores me, because she doesn't seem to have many friends and is a kindergardener so she's happy to have an adult woman to talk to)


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Aside from my kids...

Everyone else can fuck off


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I put "It's complicated"

I stay in touch with my parents regularly. I visit at a few times a year, and they come to visit me too. I FaceTime them every Sunday. But I can't really express myself fully around them, nor have they been receptive to me talking about what I struggle with, except for higher level normal things like getting sick or stressing over assigments. Can't talk about mental health, for example, without them getting very frustrated and shutting down. So our connection feels somewhat surface-level and I don't really communicate to them how I'm feeling. My life, my dreams, what I wish for, all that is withheld from them, except for on a detached surface level. They have a very specific script for how I should live and it causes conflict when I don't stick to that.

However they are very helpful in other ways and they spend time with me. I'm really grateful for that. I think they just had no idea how to handle my personality and interests. 

I tend to be rather private about my life (except when online) because I find that other people just don't really "get" what I'm trying to do, my family especially.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I call my mom every night. I feel close to her.

My dad has passed on, so, not close to him.

I consider husband “family”, so very close to him.

Everyone else, not so much.

Husband and I are so old, there isn’t much family left.


----------



## Lord of the Sabbath (11 mo ago)

One parent was corrupt, and the other confused. I couldn't help either of them.


----------



## UndoneCitrine (Oct 18, 2020)

My relationship with my parents has come a _*long *_way. We get along just fine now, but growing up was a struggle. My relationship with my extended family is complicated. They only love you if you abide by their constructs, which I don't. That along with other things has got me cut off from them. It used to bother me but I've learned that blood isn't really family, rather the people you surround yourself with.


----------



## RainyMornings (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes. Ironically, I became more close since I started to live alone.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I know that I’ve done absolutely nothing to deserve the family I was born to and created (via marriage), but I sure feel as if I won the family lottery, big time! I have the best brother, hands down, and fabulous parents (though Dad passed in 2018). My late husband and I were very close, and the kids and I remain very tight as they are establishing their own lives/households. None of us are anywhere near perfect, but there is much love and humor between all of us, current generations and prior.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I am close to my children.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 23, 2020)

It's complicated. Also thanks for the tears. I miss X10E8's content.



>


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

It's definitely complicated. We've certainly had our ups and downs. There's still a little bit of discomfort there, but we do tend to get together a few times every year. I'm going to see them in July. I love them, I just don't always agree with them.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I feel like my real life friend group is more like my family than my actual family. I love my mom, but in more recent years she's just grown into someone I no longer feel as much connection with. My brother and I don't see or talk to each other much, and I actually prefer that. My extended family and I don't have much in common either.


----------

